# What would you do?



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Last month I noticed Moxie was not as willing to work, she is 11 that is understandable. So instead of her working we would go to breakfast together and then I would drop her off in my apartment. She wasn't happy with that either.

So I started dropping her off at my parents house, she knows them they're always home and take her for awesome long off leash walks, have beds all over for her and give her excessive amounts of cookies.

So my parents started saying that she would have soft stools when she first got back and would dry heave a bit. 
When I always brought her over her stools were fine and solid.

When I got her back they would be soft, but my parents swore they were solid before she left.

I think the back and forth is hurting her little tummy and causing a nervous reaction. And I don't blame her. My parents are only 20 minutes away but it is still a change for her.

Moxie doesn't want to work, so would be left alone for 1 hr 15 min - 2 hrs at a time, (really not that long) but would she be better just staying with my parents? What would you do?

Clearly the answer is full time in ONE location. But which one? I can't be selfish and ask her to work when all she wants to do is sleep...and relax all day, she's 11! She should retire with dignity...

And what can I do to make the move to New York in less than 40 days smoother?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would first rule out any potential medical condition with a trip to the vet. 11 years isn't that old for a small dog like Moxie.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Fecal came back negative for anything.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it the type of dog treats? or the "excessive" dog treats that are causing this?

My husband went on a kick of buying the cookies by the pound at the local Petco. I noticed Brady's stools changed on the days he was eating these.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't understand, what you mean by she is not willing to work.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> and give her excessive amounts of cookies


If her stools were normal before you left her with your parents and your vet has said that everything looks fine, that most likely is the cause of her loose stools. No dog should be given any food/treats in excess, especially such a small dog like Moxie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree since all her medical is coming back normal, ask your parents to cut back on the treats to see if makes a difference. If it doesnt try keeping her home to see if she does any better. Maybe the stress of being away from home is bothering her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You said her fecal was fine but did you have the vet pull bloodwork? At her age, it doesn't hurt to pull bloodwork. Although 11 is relatively young for a toy size dog (as compared to a Golden), checking to make sure kidney, liver, etc functions are all normal is a good idea.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would have her checked out- but I also would already have a SDIT candidate and be easing Moxie into retirement. The period without a SD is likely going to be rough on you, right?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

ACC- it's hard as she is technically retired. I have a candidate in alabama, my parents are just resisting...wow no shock there. I had a bad panic attack today and I hope they get it...you would think they would they just got me this book "Healing companions" and...well...they need to read it....much more than I do...I already know all of this stuff.

What I have taken to with the treats is leaving a plastic baggy out of how much she can have a day and hiding the rest....I have taken to bringing baggies of premeasured food as well. 
She is not over weight (by any means at all), but I think the "richness" and "quality" of the treats may be doing it. Going to search for some all natural healthy substitutes.

By not willing to work I mean that moxie is now fearful in many situations, she is certainly losing her eyesight and this is a big factor in her issues.

I will do blood just in case.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you live with your parents? SDIT handlers have public access rights where I live, and people with emotional support dogs have *housing* rights all over the USA. If you don't live at home, why not get an ESD for now who is also your SDIT? You don't want the dog living with/bonding strongly with your parents anyway.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

AAC - I am in a dorm until May 8th. But hoping to get the new dog May 1. So not so far off. What may happen is moxie going to my parents just for that few days with me having the new dog and then the three of us will ride off to new york in the sunset. The new dog has lots of hair and is really not good for my brother.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What kind of dog?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

If the back and forth is causing her an upset tummy then I wouldn't take her to your parents. You are not leaving her for an enormous length of time and she may feel more secure at the dorm if that is home. I know when I take mine to visit family she is always really excited to be happy and home--even if being around visitors meant more treats and walks--it is not home for her.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> If the back and forth is causing her an upset tummy then I wouldn't take her to your parents. You are not leaving her for an enormous length of time and she may feel more secure at the dorm if that is home. I know when I take mine to visit family she is always really excited to be happy and home--even if being around visitors meant more treats and walks--it is not home for her.


Moxie is a more reserved dog. Who when company comes over will sleep in her "cave" sure she has to greet everyone but after she "inspects" everyone who comes into the house she just likes to lay down in her bed and watch people go by. It's really really hard to tell which is "home" for her, because we do go back and forth so much. 

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/DSC_0025-1.jpg

ACC- I am getting a 2 or 3 year old male toller. I have not picked which one yet. Still waiting for a bit of info from each breeder.


----------

